# trich color/pistil color- any relation..... how early is early?



## ta2dguy (Jan 5, 2010)

i guess i am more looking for peoples experiences in this area. have you ever had a plant that had the trichs ripen before any pistils have changed colour or to the other extreme with the trichs not being  ripe enough and all the pistils have changed?  i would also like a few responses as to what an "early ripening" time is. not for specific strains cuz i know there are a thousand ripening times but on an overall, what is "early".  i myself like the trichs to be about 80% cloudy and 10% amber and 10% clear when picked. this allows me to pick the plant slightly earlier than a preferred 50-50 amber/cloudy.  do you think that a plant reaching a maturity  of 10-80-10/ clear-cloudy-amber in less than 40 days after turning to 12/12 is crazy. thanks for reading and for any input/experiences.


----------



## Hick (Jan 5, 2010)

."IME"... there are _few, if any_ "non" auto strains that are matured in less than 8 weeks of 12's.


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks hick. looking for opinions. i have seen your name around this site and definitely take everything you say as words from experience. i am a inquisitive person/devils advocate by nature so please excuse any excessive questions, they do not in any way question your knowledge on this or any other issue. one thing, if the person likes a 50/50 cloudy/amber high to thier weed and the plant has that ratio at 8 weeks would it not then be at about 10/80/10 clear/cloudy/amber approx. 1 1/2 weeks prior making it so-called ready  at 61/2 weeks??? 

i personally(when available by time) take my plants in 3 stages. i like to take some buds early(10/80/10) then some more 6 days after that and the rest 6 days from then. this gives me a nice variety of taste and buzz from the same plant.
i gotta stop smokin and thinkin at the same time.... anyone?  puff, puff, pass :48:


----------



## Hick (Jan 5, 2010)

> i gotta stop smokin and thinkin at the same time


HA!... many are a victim, I would believe 
I try to speak primarily from personal experience, and try to avoid "absolutes".. 
"trich color/pistil color- any relation"... many things can and will effect pistills dieing off and changing colors. Only one effects trichome color, and that is maturation.. IMO


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 5, 2010)

i fully agree with you that maturation/ripening is the reason for coloring of the trichs. guess it all depends on the high being looked for. i have a book on strains that has several with flowering times ranging from 40-45 days(non-autos) to some being 95-115 days but it does not state trich  colour ratios for the dates given . i was really curious to other peoples experience with early strains or so called early anyway with maybe time flowered and trich colour ratios, not for any real reason other than lookin to fill my head with more info and im bored.... and a little baked. been hittin the volcano hard all day.:hubba: 
:bong2: :fly: :48:


----------

